# Confused with acronym



## Cockadoodledoo (Jan 28, 2016)

Someone here on the forum replied to me with "STFU". What does this mean? I looked it up....I found something quite rude... I'm very sure they didn't mean THAT!!! So I'm trying to think of what chicken related things this could mean??

Start The Flock Up?


----------



## Cockadoodledoo (Jan 28, 2016)

Starter (food) That Fattens Up?


----------



## Cockadoodledoo (Jan 28, 2016)

It's 5am..."Surely The Flocks Up"

"Sometimes The Faverolles (are) Underestimated"?


----------



## brownchickenfarm (Jul 7, 2016)

No it means somthing that is not related with chickens


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

i think it stands for "please be quiet"


----------



## Cockadoodledoo (Jan 28, 2016)

That's what I was thinking!


----------



## Cockadoodledoo (Jan 28, 2016)

Although at 5am....I often say STFU... "Surely The Flock is Up"....

...and please be quiet


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Yea, sure you do. 5 am, 3 am , STFU is said with gusto!


----------

